# Sticky  Vets for Pet Passport. NEW Dataset



## Zebedee

Keith's new dataset on Google Maps is now in the Members Guides, along with instructions on how to show the Vet locations as pushpins on Maps.Me.

Would someone (or two) please check out the instructions for both Android and iGadgets. I know nothing about the latter, and hope the instructions are correct . . . but confirmation would be appreciated

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2547601.html#2547601

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR

Keith,
Just downloaded the dataset to Maps.me on my Android tablet - your instructions worked perfectly.
One minor suggestion - is it possible to rename your Google Maps layer to something like 'European Vets'? I have renamed the layer on my tablet but it took me a few minutes to work out how to do so!
Thanks very much.
Bill


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Bill. The Android instructions are OK then.

Could somebody check out the iPhone instructions please.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

Works brilliantly! Thanks Keith for all your hard work.

Just two questions. Android using Maps.me.

I gather its possible to change the bookmarks set name....how?

Also, is it possible to change the pin colour of the whole set and not one by one?


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Spacey

I expect Keith will change the name on Google Maps (if he can) but otherwise . . . 

Go into Maps.Me

Tap the little star icon at the bottom to bring up your Bookmarks.

Where it says, "Untitled Layer" there's a little arrow at the far right of the screen. Tap that.

Then tap the lower "Untitled Layer" BELOW the green Maps.Me icon and it will go into edit mode so you can rename it.

Hope this helps

Dave


P.S. I don't know about pin colours - never tried to change them.


----------



## Zebedee

P.S. I have now tried to change the colour of all the pushpins at once . . . and failed miserably!

If it is possible I can't do it, even by delving into the App with a text editor and fiddling with the settings!

I bet there is a way, but I haven't found it yet.

Dave


----------



## blondel

AFAIK the colour of bookmarks has to be changed individually :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

Shameless bump - hoping someone will try out the instructions for iPhone.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

blondel said:


> AFAIK the colour of bookmarks has to be changed individually :roll:


OMG. That means all my aires and vets look all the same. 
Also means I'll have to get my brain in gear again.


----------



## Zebedee

It's not too much of a problem Spacey.

The various sets of data are very quick and easy to switch on and off with a single tap on the little green "eye" icon.

I tend to have them all switched off until I need one of them, then tap the star at the bottom of the screen, and tap the eyeball to switch on the required data.

If there's a way of changing the pushpin colours en masse I still can't find it. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

Thanks Dave.
After your last instructions I had a bit of a delve and found all sorts of bits including the ones you just mentioned.
So... I set about trying to get the whole set in Google Earth. After much cursing, and mind boggling I found that they were already there.
Anyone know anything about memory loss or poltergeists?


----------



## Nethernut

Worked perfectly on my iPad, instructions were spot on. Thank you, so easy to install.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Nethernut.

Not knowing anything about iGadgets I was unable to try the instructions for myself. It was *Fatbuddha who originally advised* how to do it, and I shamelessly copied his instructions.

You might like to try this one as well. A long list of pubs which allow overnight stops - on condition that you spend a few quid with them of course. They also display perfectly on Maps.Me *(Link originally provided by Bigcats30)*

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zV-KbALFzBDE.ksFuH_Bv_vUY

Dave

P.S. Not that I doubted Fatty's instructions of course!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

If you change the 200 Pin colours individually it shouldn't take you too long – on a miserable weather day like today it beats watching 'Escape to the Country' on TV!

All I need now is a few more details of Vets who've been used recently to fill my afternoon in – after I've done a couple of hours dog walking.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## blondel

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Nethernut.
> 
> Not knowing anything about iGadgets I was unable to try the instructions for myself. It was *Fatbuddha who originally advised* how to do it, and I shamelessly copied his instructions.
> 
> You might like to try this one as well. A long list of pubs which allow overnight stops - on condition that you spend a few quid with them of course. They also display perfectly on Maps.Me *(Link originally provided by Bigcats30)*
> 
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zV-KbALFzBDE.ksFuH_Bv_vUY
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. Not that I doubted Fatty's instructions of course!


How do you get it onto Mapsme It just keeps opening in Google for me?


----------



## Zebedee

> blondel said:- How do you get it onto Mapsme It just keeps opening in Google for me?


Have you told your phone/tablet to *always *open files using Google?

Mine often offers tow or more options but I always tap the "Only once" box.

I'm sure there's a way of unsetting it, if that is what you have done, but never having had to do it I can't offer any advice. Someone else will know though, without a doubt.

Dave


----------



## blondel

Zebedee said:


> blondel said:- How do you get it onto Mapsme It just keeps opening in Google for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you told your phone/tablet to *always *open files using Google?
> 
> Mine often offers tow or more options but I always tap the "Only once" box.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way of unsetting it, if that is what you have done, but never having had to do it I can't offer any advice. Someone else will know though, without a doubt.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No I haven't told it anything about google at all - It hasn't ever asked me. Maybe it isn't talking to me


----------



## Zebedee

Is it Android or iPhone?

That might help someone offer advice.


----------

